# Aurum Rahmen kaufen



## Downhillsocke (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo, wo gibt es den Rahmen einzeln (online) zu kaufen?


----------



## Fufi7 (4. Februar 2013)

Downhillsocke schrieb:


> Hallo, wo gibt es den Rahmen einzeln (online) zu kaufen?


 
google ist dein freund ;-)
http://freeride-mountain.com/Norco-Aurum-LE-Frameset-2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

